# Bought my first Yak yesterday!



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

After looking online at every manufacturer, SIK and SOT, and all the different lengths, I was able to find some dealers in the Columbus area. I called Paul's Marine in Lewis Center since they were listed as an Old Town and Ocean Kayak dealer. They had an Old Town Rush in stock so I headed up to see it. After checking out the Rush I felt it would be a great kayak for what I needed it for and the areas i would be fishing, plus I felt the foot pegs and half skirt made it a better deal than the Otter. I really liked the flat deck on it the most. I can easily mount some rod holders and even a hatch if I want to. The best part was that since it was last years model (never used, brand new) the guy cut me $100 discount on it. He said he wanted it out of his inventory and I was glad to do it for him for that price. So after work today I will be going over there to pick it up. They wanted to clean it up for me plus I had a lawn mower in the back of my SUV. I will put a pic up of it this evening when I get it home. Too bad its Dec. I would of really liked to get it out on the water.

Where do I go to register it in Columbus?

Jake


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jake,if it has(it should)a hull id number on it,you should be able to register it at any registrar office with the title or bill of sale.if not,or you have a problem,tgo to the division of watercraft.their phone# is on the dnr site in the boating regs.
have fun with the new yak.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Good deal! And don't be scared of winter yakin', just dress warm!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Just got my Kayak home. It barely fit in my 2 door Explorer, looks like I will be getting a rack for it. Here are a few pics.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice ride jake.. you can get it register at the watercraft office by alum creek lake.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice boat...Will do well for fishing rivers...It has some characteristics of a WW boat, but the size and features of a rec boat. Nice purchase! 

Winner


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Black and blue.......like the beatin you'll put on the fishes!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Bee Ute Te Full!
Nice Yak, wear your dry gear, and yak all year 'round!
LMJeff


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

I also like that you put "first" yak, thus implying more than one is in your future! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

Winner


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I figure a yak is like any other piece of fishing equipment, you can't ever have enough. I bought it knowing I wanted something basic to get the hang of with the intention of upgrading in the future. Can't wait to get it out. I just need to go get a paddle and a PFD.

Jake


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

There is no turning back now, you should really enjoy it. Old town makes a great boat. I love my OT canoe. You mentioned getting it registered/liscensed, I would recommend using the alternative method, through the ODNR website. You can get the sticker with the hull numbers already on it and then you don't have to buy all of those stickers for both sides. I think it costs a few extra dollars, but is well worth it. Since its cold and you prolly won't be using it until it warms up a little bit it won't be so hard to wait on the sticker to come.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought my Kayak used, and it already had the stickers on it. I never registered it in my name. Is that a no no? I figured I needed to register it, But I am lazy.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I am going to go with the alternative method. That is what is suggested if you never plan on ever putting a motor on it. Its only $20 so its well worth it. The DoW isnt too far from my house so I will probably just stop in there and get it. The guy where I bought it said I would have to get something to take the wax off the kayak where I am going to put the registration sticker. He said that it would fall off after it got wet a few times if I didn't take the wax off. Is this true and if so where would I get something like that at?

Jake


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I thought someone told me that you had to use the website to get the application and mail it in if you wanted to do the alternative method. They don't do it at the watercraft offices or BMV.


----------

